# 6play, Tf1Vision et AirPlay



## atchinson (1 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

visiblement, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser AirPlay pour regarder du replay de 6play ou Tf1Vision sur la télé via l'apple TV ?
Est ce un blocage qui va durer ou bien qui sera résolu dans MAJ d'applications. Ce blocage me semble hallucinant aujourd'hui ...

D'ailleurs pour info, avec l'application MyCanal, tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Cordialement,

Jo


----------

